# XSD Verarbeiten



## FsMarine (14. Nov 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich suche ein Framework das mir helfen kann XSD Dateien zu verarbeiten.
Und das so das er alle Referenzen auflöst. Also wenn man ein ref attribut irgendwo gesetzt hat das er das im Baum auch auflöst (und irgendwie Deathclocks vermeidet).

ich habe xsom gefunden, dies löst aber nicht diese Referenzen auf.

Und hier eben der Hintergrund.
Ich will ein Baum haben der mir sagen kann an welcher stelle ich was in der XML hinzufügen darf, ein Beispiel:

(Baum)

(/Baum)

Ich will unter Baum was hinzufügen und erfahre das ich nur ein (Ast) oder (Blatt) hinzufügen darf. ich Entscheide mich für (Ast). und das Dokument ist immernoch ok.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, es muss doch irgendwas geben womit ich dann richtig mächtig validieren kann.


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

Versuch's mit XmlBeans von Apache. Es hat eine eingebaute Schema-Valiedierung.


----------



## FsMarine (19. Nov 2007)

huhu danke,

aber sowas ist nicht umbedingt das was ich brauche, er validiert nämlich nur den erzeugten code gegenüber der xml, und ich will nicht die XSD validieren.

in meinem Fall soll er kein code aus dem Schema erzeugen und mir ein gutes validierungs Framework geben, wo ich schon vor dem hinzufügen von Knoten, in der XML erfahren kann, was für Elemente ich an der Stelle hinzufügen kann, damit die Struktur noch ok ist.


----------

